
New Zealand to get 10 Gbps fibre to premises in 2020 - kim_rutherford
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/new-zealand-to-get-10-gbps-fibre-to-premises-in-2020-534132
======
gravelc
Whereas next door in Australia many people struggle to get 25mbps with their
FTTN connections. NZ really got their role out right.

~~~
LIV2
Unfortunately our government is very anti-technology and would like for all
Australians to grow up to be coal miners instead of building a tech based
economy.

~~~
ksec
I have heard from my friends in AUS, and he said there were lots of interest
from Old Cables, Satellite, and TV companies to not want people with faster
Internet where OTT will become the norm.

Not sure if this is true.

~~~
rasz
Afaik the Council deciding how to roll out NBN was headed by Telstra people.

------
y4mi
I just switched to gigabit. Not even my 200€ router (ubiquity ER-4) would be
able to handle 10.

Though that's a nice problem to have

~~~
Youden
I'm curious if anyone knows of a good option for symmetric 10Gbps at home.
Only thing I can think of is a Mikrotik CRS305-1G-4S+IN 10Gb switch and a PC
with a NIC with two 10Gb SFP+ ports to handle NAT, DHCP etc.

~~~
smcleod
Running PFSense on a device with an Intel 10Gbit NIC performs incredibly well
and is certainly very affordable especially if you buy the NIC second hand

~~~
justinclift
According to this (written ~15 days ago), Mellanox ethernet support is being
added and should be available in PfSense snapshots:

[https://redmine.pfsense.org/issues/7537](https://redmine.pfsense.org/issues/7537)

Mellanox cards are very cheap 2nd hand on Ebay, and are very good quality
hardware. Just don't buy them new. :)

eg:

[https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=mellanox+conn...](https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=mellanox+connectx+VPI&_sop=15)

[https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=mellanox+conn...](https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=mellanox+connectx+EN&_sop=15)

------
whb07
So 10gbps but whats the latency to a standard site/company that isn't near the
Australian continent?

So whats the response time for a JP, US, and EU ?

~~~
toomuchtodo
[https://wintelguy.com/wanlat.html](https://wintelguy.com/wanlat.html) (WAN
Latency Estimator)

